# Chit Chat about driving



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi all1

Often when I read the forum threads one thing come up in different threads. The way that Cypriots drive. Because most of members here are from the UK I assume that the driving that is compared with is the UK model.

As a driver of trucks and buses for 25 years europewide and for the moment as medicin kurier all over europe I have spent a lot of km behind the wheel in many different countries. 

I have a theorie why so many claim that cypriots are among the worst drivers in EUrope. I can agree that if you compare with the polite and careful Uk drivers the Cypriots can be judged as horrible drivers.

But if you compare them with Greeks on the mainland I consider them as very good drivers.

Driving down to Cyprus 2 weeks ago from Germany to Italy and then over to Greece I really can say that worse driving then the one in Greece I have never experienced. Total negligence about speed limits, forcing meeting cars out on the side when making a takeover, forcing the car in front to the same manouver, regardless of Truck or small car.

Examples were hundreds. I am never afraid when driving, I drive about 15-20000 km per month, but this time in Greece gave me chills.

So I think that the cypriot drivers have got a worse reputation than deserved in this forum


Just some thoughts

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I suppose most of will be comparing the Cypriot drivers to the driving ain England but to be honest when we were over in the Uk for Christmas there were many incidents when Dennis and I said to each 'are we back in Cyprus?' 
I think the driving in the Uk has deteriorated in the last few years


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

It used to be said that if you could drive in London, you could drive anywhere. Change that to, if you can drive in Cyprus, you can drive anywhere.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Anders I assume you haven't had the pleasure of driving in any of the Arab countries of the Middle East and North Africa


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

zin said:


> Anders I assume you haven't had the pleasure of driving in any of the Arab countries of the Middle East and North Africa


I have delivered in Turkey and in Algeria. Crazy also

Anders


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I enjoy coming back home to Cyprus and driving, sure you get the odd idiot in a Toyota Hilux driving like a maniac, the ridiculous parking places they seem to find and the entire car length over the traffic lights line whilst waiting on a red but this is minor stuff. I'd rather this than stopping and starting every 5 meters at London traffic lights.

Driving in Dubai is less fun. 6 lane motorways with people of various nationalities driving 100-120kph as if they are following the traffic laws of their home countries (think India). It's just chaos, blind spots everywhere, if you take the fastest lane people who want to break the speed limit overtake you on the hard shoulder, if you take the second fast lane people who don't know what they are doing are going 70-80kph causing tailbacks. Noone can pass the driving test out at the first go as noone knows what the hell the rules actually are, not even the instructors - my wife was told she has to use her horn all the time by her driving instructor....

However to compare with places like Egypt or Syria where one-way roads and red traffic lights mean the opposite even this is child's play.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

I drove from Limassol to Nicosia and that was pure enjoyment after the Greece experience. As you say idiots you find everywhere. Driving a lot on German Autobahn you see a lot that get your neckhair rise. 

I also think that many situations occur because of o many cars and bad infrastucture. Stressed drivers can do dangerous things 

Anders


----------



## tackle (Mar 9, 2010)

on my trip to cyprus last year i actually found the standard of driving to be pretty good & fairly easygoing............where as in the uk & london in particular the quality of driving has plummeted to an all time low, mainly because of the influx of drivers of every other nation, & the situation has been made worse by the increase of cameras of every shape & size out to get you if you stray more than an inch in to the wrong lane/box/etc etc, all backed up by a super fast system of fines guarenteed to land on your doorstep within 48hrs, shame the authorities can't do anything else with such speed.
on recent trip to the usa i found the driving experience to be almost pleasurable, drivers giving you plenty of space for fear you might litigate against them for any misdemeanors, even walking in supermarket car parks was ultra safe for the same reasons, yet in the uk some people treat them like the monaco f1 lol.
a brief trip to egypt was positively scary though, especially at night, NEVER AGAIN.


----------

